# Tivo Bolt Vox 1Tb



## LeeC19 (Jul 27, 2019)

Forgive If this is redundant, but I’ve searched everywhere and have gotten conflicting answers.

Does this model support cable and OTA? The box has this listed as ‘TiVo Bolt OTA for cable’. Even the box it comes in doesn’t specifically say ‘Hd Antenna’ and the store clerk said it doesn’t support OTA.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This could help. All I can promise is any TiVo with 6 tuners is cable only. Here is a link: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

LeeC19 said:


> The box has this listed as 'TiVo Bolt *OTA* for cable'.


Are you sure that's what the box says?

Check the model number per Joe's suggestion & link, but I suspect the box says "TiVo BOLT *VOX* for cable" ... and is a 6-tuner cable-only model.






​


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LeeC19 said:


> Forgive If this is redundant, but I've searched everywhere and have gotten conflicting answers.
> 
> *Does this model support cable and OTA?* The box has this listed as 'TiVo Bolt OTA for cable'. Even the box it comes in doesn't specifically say 'Hd Antenna' and the store clerk said it doesn't support OTA.
> 
> Thanks.


Six tuner models are cable only.

The four tuner model that has OTA in its name only supports OTA.

All other four tuners support OTA *or* cable. There is no Bolt that supports both cable and OTA concurrently.

The VOX designation doesn't provide any indication with regards to cable or OTA.

As was mentioned earlier, please provide the model number and someone here can then definitively answer your question.


----------



## LeeC19 (Jul 27, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Are you sure that's what the box says?
> 
> Check the model number per Joe's suggestion & link, but I suspect the box says "TiVo BOLT *VOX* for cable" ... and is a 6-tuner cable-only model.
> 
> View attachment 42371​


Lol you're right. I mistyped. ‍♀

It said Tivo Bolt Vox 'for cable'.


----------



## LeeC19 (Jul 27, 2019)

pfiagra said:


> Six tuner models are cable only.
> 
> The four tuner model that has OTA in its name only supports OTA.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Model TCD849300V1

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6305727.p?skuId=6305727


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

LeeC19 said:


> Model TCD849300V1
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-vox-1tb-dvr-streaming-player-black/6305727.p?skuId=6305727


That is the 6-tuner digital cable-only model.

But that's a pretty awful web page, seemingly with no mention of the TV signals with which it is and isn't compatible. (And the "for cable" is missing from the product title.)


----------



## LeeC19 (Jul 27, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> That is the 6-tuner digital cable-only model.
> 
> But that's a pretty awful web page, seemingly with no mention of the TV signals with which it is and isn't compatible. (And the "for cable" is missing from the product title.)


Well that just blows, but thank you!

I was confused because I couldn't find how many tuners there were - so was hoping because it said 'record 4 shows' that it was the 4 tuner model. :/


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LeeC19 said:


> Well that just blows, but thank you!
> 
> I was confused because I couldn't find how many tuners there were - so was hoping because it said 'record 4 shows' that it was the 4 tuner model. :/


The number of tuners is buried under the Specifications, but there's nothing regarding whether it's cable or OTA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

LeeC19 said:


> Well that just blows, but thank you!
> 
> I was confused because I couldn't find how many tuners there were - so was hoping because it said 'record 4 shows' that it was the 4 tuner model. :/


You're just shopping, right?

Have you not seen the current Summer Breeze promo (see here), and the various posts from owners of eligible units offering their TSNs for a fee?


----------



## LeeC19 (Jul 27, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> You're just shopping, right?
> 
> Have you not seen the current Summer Breeze promo (see here), and the various posts from owners of eligible units offering their TSNs for a fee?


I have to get it from Best Buy because it's a geek squad swap out. :/


----------

